# Furry Metal Musicians Unite!



## Amoranus (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey everybody. Amoranus here, but you can call me Grizzy or Josh if you want. There may already be a page on FA for this sort of thing but one thing I've really been longing for ever since I joined the community is being able to collaborate and share ideas and make friends with other furry metal musicians like myself. I've been playing guitar for over 10 years and I've written countless songs. I write a lot of these songs on my own but I would really love to get to know some of you and write some heavy music together. I understand that some furry musicians are shy with the fandom cause they want their involvement with the community to be seperate from their music, which i think is a damn shame. So I think it would be uber-awesome to join forces and share ideas with eachother for the sake of Metal! 


A few things about my involvement in music. I'm in 3 bands currently. Father Forgive Me (Alt-Metal, hardcore with progressive and experimental influences), Cast No Stone (Hard Rock, Alt-metal with industrial influences), and Detniateht (My darker outlet with old school nu-metal and a few thrash and old hardcore influences), all of which I'm the lead song writer. I write a lot..... If you'd like to hear what these bands sound like shoot me a message and i'll direct ya to certain pages where you can listen to some of the demos i've got. Or you can check out my FA userpage for a small idea of what I like to do. The examples on there aren't the best, but there's a lot better examples of what I do on FB and other websites. 


And I'd LOVE to hear about what you guys do with music either in RL or in the fandom. Please tell me all about it. I'd really like to meet some people out there that are just like me that are willing to share and collaborate. 

So let's get together guys, and make some music!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in Kannibal Kow (a down-tuned Thrash Metal outfit, lead guitars/backing vocals) and I occasionally play with a local Pantera cover band named Trendkill(guitar/backing vocals). I've also dabbled in a few Death, Black, and Melodeath bands (mostly on guitar, but on bass and vocals in the Melodeath outfit)...plus one show filling in for a friend in a terrible death core band. But thrash tends to be my jam, just tuned lower (C#/drop B on sixers and Bb/drop G# on sevens) for a more "modern" feel.

I've also been dabbling with 8-strings tuned to F#/drop E...but it seems to be a little too low for my bass player's comfort, so that's just for me right now.


----------



## Selachi (Sep 2, 2014)

I play lead in a small local death metal band, but things haven't gone smoothly and we haven't played any shows since we had a lineup change last year. I just can't find anyone who wants to play straight-up death metal with no "core" attached. Everyone wants to play that sappy post-hardcore/metalcore garbage around here.

Edit: Not trying to come off as a dick to anyone who likes that style of music. Just kind of a trigger for me right now.


----------



## Amoranus (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm not too fond of post-hardcore myself. The only exception being Motionless In White as of late. And really the only "metalcore" I listen to is bands like Killswitch Engage and other groups that carry that similar style around that time period. I also get into these little moods where I write Cradle of Filth style riffs. Every now and again I like to be all dark and shit XD


----------



## Amoranus (Sep 3, 2014)

I play primarily with 7 strings. Got 2 of em, plus a baritone. Mostly play and write everything in drop A. I'm picky about black metal but I really enjoy me some melodeath, In Flames, Soilwork, Mnemic, Sybreed, The Interbeing and Threat Signal. It's hard to get that signature melodeath sound though.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't really know what genre I'd classify the metal I write as. It's melodic and heavy, but I wouldn't call it melodeath or anything.

I'm totally up for doing collabs though! Here are some examples of my stuff:
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9962474/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/13129112/


----------



## Amoranus (Sep 3, 2014)

some pretty interesting stuff man! Gonna be releasing a new song here shortly for one of my bands Cast No Stone called Carry You. If you wanna hear some instrumentals my other band Father Forgive Me does, visit fatherforgivemeband.com


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh I apply to this!  had been in some bands, singer in a rap metal band, bass on industrial metal rammstein-like, bass for nu metal, and then an alt rock/metal one, the one I had for the longest was the industrial one, right now I'm not playing with any band as I'm taking some time for studying (pro audio and now also sound art at the university), I like all kinds of metal but my prefered one is progressive metal.


----------



## AKOthepanther (Sep 21, 2014)

i am a vocalist for death/black metal band called ineffable! fun stuff.


----------



## Rottiemonster (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of metal, just in general. I'm in a nu metal band called undefinedInterrobang. I've written some songs for us to play and I've posted the lyrics here: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1323094-My-Songs


----------



## Xantera (Dec 10, 2014)

Solo artist. My kinda style is Melodic Metal with alot of acoustic influences.
I play guitar and write lyrics.


----------

